# VFS: Cannot open root device...

## sptn

hi, 

Im quite new at gentoo. I try to install gentoo on my system. I want to use a fake/bios raid0. With liveCD an the option dodmraid everything looks fine. But when i try to boot from my devices erverthing looks bad. ;( 

the error: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

"VFS: Cannot open root device "mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte4" or unknown-block(0,0) Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

here is a screen from my lspci: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

http://www.finselinsel.de/Up/lspci

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

lsmod from the LiveCD: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

http://www.finselinsel.de/Up/lsmod

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

my grub.conf 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

http://www.finselinsel.de/Up/grub.conf

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

and last but not least the .config: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

http://www.finselinsel.de/Up/conf

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

...so i think thats it. Hope somebody can help me 

sptnLast edited by sptn on Wed Aug 30, 2006 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blice

First, make sure you REALLY have the correct root-device 

2nd, edit the file /etc/fstab to you needs. or more easy - if you installing in an chrooted-environment

"cat /proc/mtab >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab"

If you installed a fresh gentoo, your /etc/fstab might look like this in the 3rd line

"/dev/BOOT     xfs     noatime....."    change this line to your needs, even so /dev/ROOT

----------

## firefly

öhm du weist, das du im deutschen teil des forum bist?

----------

## nikaya

Here is the german forum,so you don't have to talk english.  :Laughing: 

----------

## sptn

also so sieht meine fstab aus:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte2		/boot		ext2		auto 		1 2

/dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte4		/		ext3		auto		0 1

/dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte3		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro	0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto		0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc			/proc		proc		defaults	0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also ich weiss nicht was ich hier falsch gemacht hab...

aber ihr wisst das ja sicher besser  :Wink: 

----------

## .maverick

Wenn du den Device-Mapper verwenden musst, dann brauchst du eine entsprechende initrd. Ich erstell die mir immer mit genkernel.

----------

## firefly

zum einen, die Verwendung von code-tags erhöht die lesbarkeit  :Smile: 

hast du die dm_* treiber als modul oder fest im kernel?

eventuell brauchst du eine initrd damit die /dev/mapper/* devices erstellt werden können.

----------

## sptn

die dm_* Treiber habe ich fest im kernel! hatte nicht vor genkernel zu nehmen, kann ich auch einfach nur die initrd mit genkernel erstellen und einfach den andern kernel nehmen?

----------

## sptn

wenn ich mit ramdisk boote kommt er weiter, jedoch noch dem laden der ramdisk kommt wieder ein Fehler:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

"noblock devices found

Block device /dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte4 is not a valid root device

The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot or shell for a shell"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Wenn ich denn in dei shell gehe und ls /dev/mapper eingebe ist nur control drin.

Also hat er leider immer noch nicht die devices erstellt.

----------

## .maverick

Ja, kannst du.

```
genkernel --no-clean ${DEINE_PARAMETER} initrd
```

Was genau hast du denn da? lvm, dmraid, evms? Je nachdem halt den entsprechenden Parameter noch dazu hängen.

----------

## sptn

wie gesagt: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

"noblock devices found 

Block device /dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte4 is not a valid root device 

The root block device is unspecified or not detected. 

Please specify a device to boot or shell for a shell" 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

ich versuche es mit dmraid!

mit der initrd die genkernel mir erstellt erstellt er nichtma /dev/mapper

----------

## sptn

"genkernel --no-clean ${dmraid} initrd"

war der befehl den ich verwendet hab! muss ich noch device-mapper als parameter verwenden?

----------

## firefly

versuch mal den hier  :Wink: 

```
genkernel --no-clean dmraid initrd
```

.maverick meinte mit der zeile:

```
genkernel --no-clean ${DEINE_PARAMETER} initrd
```

das du ${DEINE_PARAMETER} komplett durch deine parameter(dmraid) ersetzten sollst  :Wink: 

----------

## sptn

hmmjoa... sry für meine unwissenheit  :Wink: 

leider klappt es trotzdem nicht:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

>> Loading modules

>> Activating mdev

>> Activating Device-Mapper Raid(s)

no block devices found

>> Determining root devices...

!! Block device /dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte4 is not a valid root device 

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected. 

Please specify a device to boot or shell for a shell

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so wie ich das sehe lädt er die ramdisk kann trotzdem nicht die /dev/mapper devices erstellen

----------

## .maverick

Hast du in der Bootzeile 

```
root=/dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte4
```

 durch 

```
root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_bcaiecifie_Platte4
```

 ersetzt? Wenn nicht, dann solltest du das tun.

/edit: Kannst du bitte mal deinen ersten Post so editieren, dass man nicht immer über deine gesamte Kernelconfig scrollen muss?!

----------

## firefly

 *sptn wrote:*   

> hmmjoa... sry für meine unwissenheit 
> 
> leider klappt es trotzdem nicht:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> ...

 

ich glauber daß das problem eher daran liegt, daß das script in der initrd keine block devices(= festplatten) findet.

----------

## sptn

Die grub.conf habe ich editiert! Daran dürfte es nicht liegen!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

http://www.finselinsel.de/Up/grub.conf2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Last edited by sptn on Wed Aug 30, 2006 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .maverick

Trifft vielleicht das hier auf dich zu?

----------

## sptn

Habe das script zum erstellen der initrd benutzt.

Es ist zumindest nun /dev/mapper/ vorhanden! meine partitionen sind aber immer noch nicht drin!

 *Quote:*   

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> 
> >> Loading modules 
> 
> >> Activating mdev 
> ...

 

Wenn ich mit genkernel eine initrd erstelle wird nur ein /dev/device-mapper oä. Verzeichnis erstellt und er benutzt mdev so wie ich weiss wird es mit mdev leider nicht klappen. Mit der initrd von dem script aus dem HOWTO sollte eigentlich udev starten, womit er meine partitionen erkennen müsste! leider wird udev nicht activiert beim booten von der initrd!

wie schaffe ich es das udev activiert wird beim booten?

----------

## sptn

So wie ich es sehe ist scheinbar die ramdisk schuld das ich nicht booten kann! kann mir jemand helfen wie ich ne vernümftige ramdisk erstellen kann?

----------

## .maverick

Hast du's mal mit der alten genkernel Version probiert?

----------

## sptn

versucht ja... 

hab den neuen Kernel maskiert, den alten emerged. Aber beim erstellen der initrd kommt leider ein Fehler:

```
Could not find Klibc tarball
```

weiss nicht wie ich das beheben kann!

----------

## sptn

So ! Lösung:

SCHEISS software/bios Raid gekickt! und ohne probleme installiert!

----------

